# Texas Callout



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, from the new member section, I know there are a lot of Texans out here on this site.

Maybe we can meet up one day - after the site has been around longer, possibly we can have enough people to work something out.

Anyway, I'm in the College Station area.

So, all U fellow Texans - say howdy!


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Hello from central tx. have a good one. :shock:


----------



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

i'm in pasadena, but it's counted as part of houston on most major maps.


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm Northeast of Dallas between McKinney and Greenville. I do not live in any city limits. I'm moving at the end of the summer to Lubbock (Texas Tech). :-D


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

Houston here. 8)


----------



## Reloader (May 6, 2006)

Lake Livingston near Livingston.


----------



## kjeff50cal (May 6, 2006)

I'm in the shadow of Downtown Houston & my range of choice is Bailey's House of Guns & Range in North Pearland :shock: .


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

90 miles due West & 20 miles South of Austin (in the woods). :smt006


----------



## progun47 (Jun 14, 2006)

College Station also, gig'um


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

progun47 said:


> College Station also, gig'um


Cool. Maybe we can meet up at the range 1 day. I usually go shoot at Champion every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Fort Worth here!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

From Cleburne but currently stuck in Idaho,the state of confusion


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Isn't Foat Wurth a suburb of Cleburne?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Isn't Foat Wurth a suburb of Cleburne?


Eeeeyup :-D


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

:-D 

You guys really going to elect a guy named Kinky as your new Governor?

AFS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

He won't win.

It's good to see some third party candidates - but it's kinda like when a 3rd party person runs for president - they run just to run.

Granted, Jessie Venture won, but Kinky doesn't have the momentum. I think Carol Strayhorn has a better chance than he does, but we'll see.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Kinky probably won't win, but I bet he does better that most people think. Ship is probably right, Carol is making headway. I think a lot of people are gettin' down on Guv. Perry. He probably needs to hire a new strategist. It will be interesting. :?


----------



## dglockster (Jul 5, 2006)

Farmers Branch reporting in.
Glad to see y'all.
Here's another Texas site you may want to visit:
http://glocktalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=108


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

dglockster said:


> Farmers Branch reporting in.
> Glad to see y'all.
> Here's another Texas site you may want to visit:
> http://glocktalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=108


Hey, Welcome and thanks for the info! We Texans are well represented on this forum. :smt028 :smt028 :smt028 :smt028 :smt028 :smt028


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Well.....Im guessing that most of you have never heard of Moulton. I am located about half way between Houston & San Antone. 9 miles south of the metropolis of Flatonia. I work down on the coast in Port Lavaca.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tex45acp said:


> Well.....Im guessing that most of you have never heard of Moulton. I am located about half way between Houston & San Antone. 9 miles south of the metropolis of Flatonia. I work down on the coast in Port Lavaca.


Hey, glad U made it - You are right. I haven't heard of that town.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ahhhh.......another great small Texas town. The best kind of town to live in.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Howdy, Texans*

Last time I was in Austin, I got a Texan Card, sort of makes me an honorary Texan. We here in Tennessee have a deep interest in Texas.

My daughter used to live in Cresson, just outside of Ft. Worth, now lives in Bastrop, down near Austin.

My wife and I have enjoyed vacations in Texas. Love the Big Bend area. I tell folks that Study Butte, Texas is the vacation capitol of the world. And Marathon for the summer. Never been there at the right time. but always wanted to see the Lights of Marfa.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Last time we were in Texas we passed through the towns ot Tenaha and Timpson. These towns were made famous by Tex Ritter's song about "Tenaha, Timpson, Bobo, and Blair" on the HE&WNT Railroad line. I never knew what those intials stood for, but the song said "Hell any way you take it."

Bob Wright


----------



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

Georgetown.

You're right, Kinky won't win. Nice guy though. Takes care of a lot of dogs.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey, I'm from Rockport, on the Coast, about 40 minutes north of Corpus Christi.

Port Lavaca sounds like the closest to me. 

Am I the southmost member? Anyone from the Valley?

:smt028 

WM


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm in the same area, Shipwreck. Glad to be here and discussing stuff with fellow gun aficionados.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spenser said:


> I'm in the same area, Shipwreck. Glad to be here and discussing stuff with fellow gun aficionados.


Welcome aboard! U are around College Station?


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

*Another Houstonian checking in.*

I live just north of downtown. Top Gun and American Shooting Center are my prefered ranges.

Tex


----------



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

Houston

I live near 290 & 610. I shoot at Top Gun and 59 Gun Range. The lady at 59 got me interested in the XD. After having beretta issues from hell I got a XD and I am very much in love with the gun.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok, from the new member section, I know there are a lot of Texans out here on this site.
> 
> Maybe we can meet up one day - after the site has been around longer, possibly we can have enough people to work something out.
> 
> ...


College Station as well, for the time being.

Champions has a nice range. One of the better ones that I've been in.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I typically go there every other Saturday - although with a baby on the way, I may have to cut back. I like that U can rent guns for $5 a piece at their range. I discovered 2 great guns that way...


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

ft hood/killeen here.
pete


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

My grandfather used to frequent Ft. Hood. I pretty much grew up in the DFW area. The only thing I don't miss about TX is the humid summers. I do miss the big cities tho.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

tex45acp said:


> Well.....Im guessing that most of you have never heard of Moulton. I am located about half way between Houston & San Antone. 9 miles south of the metropolis of Flatonia. I work down on the coast in Port Lavaca.


I grew up in Gonzales.....:smt023


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I typically go there every other Saturday - although with a baby on the way, I may have to cut back. I like that U can rent guns for $5 a piece at their range. I discovered 2 great guns that way...


We have a 2 week old. Your life is about to change, my friend.

But not in a bad way at all.....:smt083


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spenser said:


> We have a 2 week old. Your life is about to change, my friend.
> 
> But not in a bad way at all.....:smt083


Yes indeed


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*ps*

hi ship from austin sounds good, hey, i just watched a film on the ps90 pretty wild . did you get one and how much?


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll check in from San Antonio. Any others from the area?


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm back in Austin for the summer but spend most of the year in College Station as I'm an Aggie. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Old thread here


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Bryan/CS checking in.


----------



## Texaseyes (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi Ya'll! Checkin in from East Texas Boogerwoods. Anybody ever heard of Lovelady?
And about Gov. Perry, we need to prop him all we can. He is signing every positive pro gun bill that gets to him and is even trying to promote some.:smt023
BTW, glad to be here. A fellow at Galco referred me. Can anyone guess who?
For his benefit, I hope he lets me know when they will start making a holster for the 1911 on their X Project system.:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Texaseyes said:


> Hi Ya'll! Checkin in from East Texas Boogerwoods. Anybody ever heard of Lovelady?
> And about Gov. Perry, we need to prop him all we can. He is signing every positive pro gun bill that gets to him and is even trying to promote some.:smt023
> BTW, glad to be here. A fellow at Galco referred me. Can anyone guess who?
> For his benefit, I hope he lets me know when they will start making a holster for the 1911 on their X Project system.:mrgreen:


Oh yeah........Lovelady, right up the road from New Caney, Cleveland, etc.(SEast Tx.) Welcome from (currently) 80 miles West of Austin out here in the sticks. :smt028


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Spring (Houston) checking in. Better late than never.


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 16, 2007)

just joined and I'm from Rio Grande City probably the only one here of the south part of Texas.:smt028


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Agent 47 said:


> just joined and I'm from Rio Grande City probably the only one here of the south part of Texas.:smt028


Those of us South of San Antonio know that we really belong to Mexico.

:smt1099

WM


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Those of us South of San Antonio know that we really belong to Mexico.
> 
> :smt1099
> 
> WM


true so true :smt023


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

athens here, ,about 40 miles from tyler.hey agent47 iwas born and raised in harlingen.my parents still live there


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hopper810 said:


> athens here, ,about 40 miles from tyler.hey agent47 iwas born and raised in harlingen.my parents still live there


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

I heard Kinky say on the FNC that he "was too young for Medicare but to old for women to care". That cracked me up.

We're "winter Texans" staying 4 months about 20 miles south of Kingsville at an RV Park run by Kleberg County. Great park and good people. The only RV park I have found that has skeet shooting 3 times a week in the park!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TerryP said:


> I heard Kinky say on the FNC that he "was too young for Medicare but to old for women to care". That cracked me up.
> 
> We're "winter Texans" staying 4 months about 20 miles south of Kingsville at an RV Park run by Kleberg County. Great park and good people. The only RV park I have found that has skeet shooting 3 times a week in the park!


Hey! Welcome to South Texas. If you decide to wander a little farther north, I'm just north of Corpus Christi. Be glad to meet you for lunch or dinner sometime. Maybe even go to the indoor range in CC.

Enjoy your stay.

WM

p.s. I'll try not to make fun of your accent if you promise not to make fun of mine.


----------



## TXPaul (Oct 29, 2007)

Old thread but I thought I would chime in.

Live in Pearland. Shoot in Friendswood.


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

Round Rock (Austin-area)


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Hey! Welcome to South Texas. If you decide to wander a little farther north, I'm just north of Corpus Christi. Be glad to meet you for lunch or dinner sometime. Maybe even go to the indoor range in CC.
> 
> Enjoy your stay.
> 
> ...


Wandering Man,

I dont suppose you are talking about the Sharpshooter range are you?? I try to go there every time I am in Corpus on business. Nice place, nice folks. I really like the new building as well....a lot better than when they were in that strip center.

tex


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tex45acp said:


> Wandering Man,
> 
> I dont suppose you are talking about the Sharpshooter range are you?? I try to go there every time I am in Corpus on business. Nice place, nice folks. I really like the new building as well....a lot better than when they were in that strip center.
> 
> tex


Yep! Their new building looks so much like a country western bar I drove right past it the first couple of times I went looking for them.

I haven't been shooting in a couple of weeks. They probably think I don't like them anymore.

I hope to remedy that sometime before this week is out.

WM


----------



## ag345 (Jan 2, 2008)

Katy, Texas just west of Houston shoot at Shotwells


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Newbie here. I live in Spring. Shoot at Hotwells, Carters country or at my deer lease.


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

New guy here as well. Im in Southeast Houston. I go to the Outdoor Marksman Range in Friendswood. Great place. Best group of people around.

Jeremy


----------



## gfmun (Jan 16, 2008)

*new guy also*

I am new also from Granbury, SW of Fort Worth. Shoot IDPA at Winchester Range in Fort Worth and the JCSSA range near Alvarado.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Recently relocated to Kyle just south of Austin after growing up on the Gulf Coast and spending a little time in Uvalde ( I really miss my little place there ). Guess this is where I'll spend the "Golden Years".


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

CentexShooter said:


> Recently relocated to Kyle just south of Austin after growing up on the Gulf Coast and spending a little time in Uvalde ( I really miss my little place there ). Guess this is where I'll spend the "Golden Years".


Welcome aboard from the Coastal Bend. We've recently started looking for a little piece of property and Uvalde is one of the places we've been looking.

WM


----------

